# Looking for a Cockapoo Puppy.



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

First of all thank you ilovemycockapoo.com what a fab website also thank you  to all you members as over the last few months all your threads have helped me come to the conclusion that a Cockapoo is definetly what we are looking for. 

So now I know what I'm letting myself into and having a 20 month old Labrador am now ready for puppyhood again I'm looking for a breeder. I am looking for a reputable breeder (not concerned about travelling as most important is the right breeder and puppy but I live in the Surrey area). I preferably want a hobby breeder or someone who brings pups up in the home (mainly as I have 2 young children I would rather a pup that was use to the hustle of a home).

If you can make any suggestions of breeders (ones to go with plus ones to stay clear of) I would be very grateful.

Can't wait to post more in the future.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Clare and welcome xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Please feel free to have a look on the Cockapoo Owners Club website at Health checks and Finding a breeder pages. 

Check out www.breedersonline.co.uk for breeders around the country and do let us know how you get on in your search!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Clare, 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi and I have a 16 week old F1 Cockapoo (English Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle) called Saffi. I researched breeders for what felt like a very long time! 

Not sure if you’re aware but there are different ‘types’ of Cockapoo depending on the type of Cocker Spaniel used (English working, English Show or American) crossed with either a Miniature or Toy Poodle. Once you have decided which cross you are after it should narrow down which breeders will be of interest. 

We personally decided on Broadreach Dogs in Cambridge because her pups are raised inside and the necessary health testing (PRA clear sire as a bare minimum) are conducted. We are delighted with Saffi – she’s affectionate, playful, intelligent, mischievous and pretty much bomb-proof. 

You can read more about her on my blog, including our year-long search!

Best of luck,

Turi x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I chose my breeder from breeders online.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Clare.. I'm in Surrey too (near Guildford). I got my Pickle pie from Colne Valley Cockerpoos in Essex (mainly due to the fact I already knew someone who had got their dog from there and were really pleased with her). A brother and sister of his are also on here somewhere. No problems with Pickle other than he managed to pick up mucky ear syndrome (or whatever it's called) so have had to give him ear drops in the last week but are also in the process of changing his food to Barking Heads as it appears to stop mucky ears according to one of the members of this forum xx Whereabouts in Surrey are you?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 
My girls are from Anzil in Liverpool and we're very happy with Anthony and our pups 
Where are you from? & what cross do you prefer? That will help when deciding on breeders...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi do they have a website and how much are the pups?
We are based in West Sussex and are also looking for a new member of the family
XC


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Which breeder are you asking about?
Anzil and Colne valley both have websites I think, should come up if you type them in to the google search engine, Anzils are £850, not sure about others though sorry...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry ) it was Colne valley that I was asking about
XC


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Good luck with your search. I think everyone has a personal reason as to why the chose the breeder they did. Sometimes location, often a good feel about the breeder. Just make sure their dogs are fully health checked and rest is just fun for you to find the right one.


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions. I thought I had exhausted google regarding cockapoos however I am not sure I could tell the difference between a working cocker x or a show cocker x or an f1 and an f2 so any feedback on that gratefully received.

I have been on breedersonline but I got the feeling most were multiple breed breeders etc and the few i did find that we're revered in the home have all gone.

I have spoken to one lady who I am waiting to hear back from so fingers crossed ray: Good things come to those who wait and I see no reason to rush as the pup will be a member of our family for the next 10-15 years hopefully so I shall just keep my eyes open 

Thanks for all your advice guys...


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Sorry ) it was Colne valley that I was asking about
> XC


I'm not totally sure I'm allowed to post a link to a breeder on here but if you google colnevalleycockerpoos they are based in Colchester and they also charge £850.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you near me Clare? (Guildford area) x


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

About 25 mins from Guildford so yes very close..


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Clare100 said:


> Good things come to those who wait and I see no reason to rush as the pup will be a member of our family for the next 10-15 years hopefully so I shall just keep my eyes open
> 
> Thanks for all your advice guys...


It's really refreshing to hear someone say this. Often people join the forum and seem to want a puppy now NOW! You won't regret the research and the wait... it's well worth it


----------

